# German Potato Salad



## In the Kitchen (Apr 4, 2007)

Although I think mayonnaise potato salad is better the family wants German>  Can someone give me a good German Potato Salad Recipe?  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a recipe I have used for awhile


About 2 1/4 lbs. smallish red-skinned potatoes ( no need to peel)
a solid 1/2 cup chopped spring onions (using the whole onion is fine but it’s the green part you’re really after here)
6 - 8 slices of hardwood smoked bacon
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup beef broth
Dollop of Dijon mustard (optional but certainly good)
2 tsp sugar
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper (if you prefer white pepper feel free to use that)


Slice the potatoes (no need to peel, just cut out any bad parts) a little more than 1/4” thick.  You don’t want them too thin because they will break apart – too thick isn’t bad, they will just take longer to cook.  I prefer my potatoes VERY tender.  Place potatoes in a steamer and cover, bring to a boil then reduce heat but still steaming, until tip of knife slides easily into the potatoes.  If potatoes get done before the rest just transfer to a large bowl and cover with some foil.

Slice the bacon into smallish cubes and cook until crispy; remove to a paper towel to drain.  Save 3 TBS of bacon grease in pan, bring back to a medium heat and add the chopped spring onion.  Stir for just a couple minutes.  Add the vinegar (watch out because the steam from the vinegar will "bite" your note, water, broth, salt, pepper and sugar.  Keep this liquid at a simmer until it is reduced to approximately 2/3’s of a cup.

Add potatoes and bacon back to skillet tossing gently to coat.  Transfer to bowl.  Each time you spoon some out give it a toss because the liquid tends to settle to the bottom.

Cook’s note – The potatoes are easier to toss in the skillet because there is more surface space than the bowl and they stand a better chance of not breaking apart.


----------



## DarthSubterfuge (Apr 5, 2007)

That looks really good, I want to try that out myself now too .


----------



## cjs (Apr 5, 2007)

I add celery to mine - otherwise looks very close to kitchenelf's - love it served warm!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 5, 2007)

*Appreciate*

Thanks kitchenelf.  Sounds real good and only hope I can serve it warm.  Only thing is can't tell when they will all be ready to eat.  What kind of potatoes is everyone serving on Sunday?  Got to make sure you have on hand before store is closed.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 5, 2007)

If you like creamier potato salad and something german is required, I suggest adding a dab of sour cream into it... "sauerrahm" is quite popular in germany and widely used, and potatoes and sour cream is always a delicious combination!!


----------



## Constance (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my friend Ruth's recipe...she's not German, but she's Czechoslovakian, which is close enough. 

 Baked German Potato Salad


  1 cup diced bacon
  1 cup chopped celery
  1 cup chopped onions
  3 tbsp flour
  1 tsp salt
  1/2 tsp pepper
  2/3 cup sugar (I use less)
  2/3 cup cider vinegar
  1-1/2 cups water
  1/3 cup fresh chopped celery
  2 tsp celery seed
  2 quarts red potatoes, boiled, peeled (or not,)sliced 1/8 inch thick

  Fry bacon, and save 1/4 cup grease. Add vegetable oil if necessary to make ¼ cup. Remove bacon and add onion and celery to oil.
  Cook 3 minutes, add flour, salt and pepper and cook 2 min more. Then add sugar, vinegar and water stir with whisk bring to a boil and cook 1 minute.
  Add parsley, celery seed and reserved bacon and combine. Remove from heat.
   Pre-heat oven to 375. Place potatoes in oiled 13x8x2 in casserole dish and pour dressing over all. Mix gently so potatoes don’t break up. Bake 45 minutes, or until middle of casserole bubbles.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 5, 2007)

*Two*

That settles it! I am making them both.  They both sound so good to me that I want to try them and see if they prefer  one over the other.  Don't you agree that the German one requires  a  time frame and mayonnaise one if just cold anyway.  But like kitchelf said to heat in microwave. I always t hink  might get ruined. Nervous? Ialways am.  thanks

What kind are you fixing Constance?


----------



## JMediger (Apr 5, 2007)

Both my grandma and aunt (who makes the best german potato salad but won't part with the recipe until she can't make it any longer) make it and then let theirs stew in the crock pot until we are ready to eat.  They keep nice and warm and just get tastier as the "broth" thickens more and gets tangier as time passes.

Good Luck!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 9, 2007)

*Appreciation*

Wanted to express my appreciation for the offering of the two German potato salad recipes.  I hardly have any left and I made both of t hem.  Wouldn't be a meal if they didn't find something t hat  wasn't perfect.  It was the ham that I bought and did not have to do anything to and I felt kind of good that they t hought I didn't do something that I should have.  They asked me why the ham was such a light color pink?  Now I know that wasn't my fault.  But the potato salads were all gone.  Good.  Do not like leftovers.  Now what to do w/all this ham?


----------

